# Pigeons Edible?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

This may seem like a stupid question, but I was thinking, are pigeons edible? I don't mean the bandtailed kind, but the kind that hang out on building ledges and poop on everything. I have often wondered if you can eat them. Are they any dirtier than a pheasant or quail that have been dusting themselves in dirt several times each day? If anyone has any experience here I'd sure like to hear about it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Pidgeon= City Rat. -)O(- _/O


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with them taste just like dove but more meat.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've never eaten one, but my dad grew up in a family that raised them for food. He claims to love squab pie.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

From what I understand they are similar tasting to doves as mentioned. But their diet is something I might worry about...eating city trash and whatever. Probably a pretty dirty bird I would guess. Then again, depends where you find them and what they've been doing. I dont' think I'd eat a city pigeon.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I've tried one taste like dove


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

They eat fine.

Bret


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

We used to shoot them off grain silos back in Wisconsin. We usually used them for dog-training, but actually they were fine to eat. Of course, that's a grain-fat country bird, not sure I'd be real excited about an underpass raised city-bird.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

They were originally brought to the US for food (like carp). They are still a delicacy in many parts of the world, like France. They raise them in rooftop lofts and feed them grain for a while before eating them.

Didn't you watch Anthony Bourdain last night eating pigeon in Egypt?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Big difference between a grain fed pidgeon and a city pidgeon that has been feeding on the garbage left in the streets. Hey , but to each their own. Eat away, come on up to Ogden and I'll let you on the roof to eat as many as you want. :lol:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Big difference between a grain fed pidgeon and a city pidgeon


Is that coming from experience?  Here's some recipes for you, http://fooddownunder.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi?q=pigeon

I'll come visit with my pigeon trap, though.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Like has been said, they are just big doves. When I'm out hunting doves, there hadn't better be anyones tame birds come flying by.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes they are edible, but I would consider what they have been eating if they live in the city. A bird from the rural areas would be best, due to their eating grass seeds, grains etc.. The young pigeons call Squab are very good to eat. Taken right off the nests before they fly. Many old timers in the South used to have pigeon houses on their barns just for the purpose of harvesting Squabs. I have eaten them and they taste a little like doves. Mature birds are tough and would need to be cooked for a long time to tenderize them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've eaten many of them, but all off the farm. They were fine. We would take the fledgelings (squabs) out of the nests in the hay barn sometimes. They were better, but it was a pain in the butt to climb up on the rafters to get them.

The town in Illinois were I come from used to have an annual pigeon fest, feast actually, put on by the fire department. I know some of the pigeons were actually crows. The event, like many in that part of the country, ran on beer so everyone enjoyed the birds.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Not that I would necessarily trust everything they eat in Asia, but not only did I eat a load of carp..I had a few pigeons as well. Tastes pretty much the same as dove.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I've never eaten one, but my dad grew up in a family that raised them for food. He claims to love squab pie.


My mom also grew up eating pigeon. She said they didn't have much $$$ when she was young and that was the best thing for them to eat...although she wouldn't even think of eating one today.


----------

